# Vostok Century Time



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Not seen any of these about for a while. Substantial (40mm) time pieces with 'presence'.










I've also got an orange faced one and recall there being a green one, and a blue one with orange chapter ring ?

Anybody know the whereabouts of the others ?

Julian (L)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they are nice aint they julian??? i had an orange one once :crybaby:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I was after an orange one for ages.... when you could buy the vostok ones new (blue and black, orange sold out everywhere) for peanuts.


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice pair especially the blue one.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

big solid watches-have the blue one on a blue leather strap-


----------

